# Where to buy or have made a reflector



## Solomon MK2 (May 23, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if there is any place where I could buy a 5 inch parabolic reflector off the shelf, or have one specially made. I especially like the reflector in the blitz, but of course, they aren't going to hand one over to me if I ask them, nor is it exactly what I need anyway.  

I appreciate any suggestions you might offer? 

Warmest Regards,
Solomon


----------



## superbright (May 23, 2006)

why do you need one for?


----------



## DonShock (May 23, 2006)

Solomon MK2 said:


> ..... I especially like the reflector in the blitz, but of course, they aren't going to hand one over to me if I ask them,.....


Sure they will, for a price.
240mm - $85: http://www.tufflights.com/Item.asp?ItemID=122
140mm - $55: http://www.tufflights.com/Item.asp?ItemID=124


----------



## Solomon MK2 (May 23, 2006)

I recently bought a USL and was wondering the other day what the beam would look like through a much larger reflector. If the result is good, I'll try to make a seperate head for the USL, that way I can switch them around for use.

Donshock, thanks for the links. Honestly, I didn't think they would sell them... guess I was wrong. Actually,I' glad I was wrong!  



superbright said:


> why do you need one for?


----------



## FirstDsent (Jun 7, 2006)

Those include the housing and everything. I am really interested to ssee how they are mounted to the base. It may be easy to mod a Mag or similar large host to accept the huge plastic reflector housing. 

Bernie


----------



## FirstDsent (Jun 7, 2006)

Solomon MK2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if there is any place where I could buy a 5 inch parabolic reflector off the shelf, or have one specially made. I especially like the reflector in the blitz, but of course, they aren't going to hand one over to me if I ask them, nor is it exactly what I need anyway.
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions you might offer?


Carleylamps.com says they can make relflectors any size you want. 

Bernie


----------



## Solomon MK2 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sure, they can make a reflector any size you want, but you need to spend about $20,000 for them to do it. Out of my ballgame right now.


----------



## Pila_Power (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Solomon, I just ordered a 240 blitz for marine, dya want me to crack it open and have a look-see? I could take some pics for you too, just let me kow.

I don't have it yet, it's 'backordered' while some factory hand puts a seal around the inside.


----------



## Solomon MK2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Pila,

I actually ordered a couple of reflector housings from lightforce. They are pretty good apparently.


----------



## Pila_Power (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool, what did they set you back? Did you buy direct?


----------

